# Axolotls and Artificial Aquarium Plants (Ontario, Canada) Shipping Available!



## SerenaRena

Axolotls for sale! Glow in the dark Axolotls also available!
Please email me for shipping quote. 
Check out my website to see pictures of the Axolotls.

I also have a large variety of unique artificial aquarium plants for sale at super low prices. If you'd like to buy in bulk, I have a wholesale price list available!

You can contact me from my website

www.RenasFishStore.weebly.com

or 

www.Facebook.com/RenasFishStore

Thank you!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Glowing axolotls.
What will they think of next?


----------



## BettaGuy

lol for real, i have never seen those before. I really hope its not something like ink that you inject the axolotl with, cause that would be wrong.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I'm sure it's from gene-splicing


----------



## TheJakeM

Yeah, they can integrate firefly or jelly-fish genes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy

phew, I'd still prefer the regular coloured ones


----------

